# How much school fee for Kindergarten in Ruwais?



## cubon (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi all,
I & my family will be moving to Ruwais soon. Please advise me school fee ( tuition ++) for my son ( 2 years old ) to any Kindergarten in Ruwais ( ex: Al Jinan Kindergarten...). Please help me if you experience with this. Thanks so much !


----------



## hoang222004 (Jun 14, 2013)

*hi anh Cubon*

Anh Cubon đã đi ruwais chưa, cuộc sống gia đình bên đó sao anh, tôi cũng muốn biết thông tin bên đó thế nào để apply cái CV của tôi, nếu anh đọc được xin liên hệ ym: hoang_ngoc222004, thanks anh!


----------



## Lim_Hoang (Mar 28, 2013)

Good luck for all of you.


----------



## cubon (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi all, I am here in Abu Dhabi. Still finalising all mandatory paperwork. I'll update once reach to Ruwais. Good luck to you all. NEVER TRY - NEVER KNOW !


----------

